# Tripods - Ball head vs 3-way for landscape



## MilkyWay55 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I've got my T2i and I'd like to upgrade my tripod to begin taking quality nightscape photos of the milky way. I'm currently looking at the Promaster XC525, which was recommended to me by my local camera shop. I like it very much - the portability, sturdiness, and it gets good reviews, from what I've read. However, it is a ball head, and I've been advised that landscape work is better suited by a 3-way head. Others disagree with this, however, especially if the ball head has bubble levels, which the Promaster does. But I don't want to dump a bunch of money into a sleek and portable ballhead that is cumbersome to keep level. 

Also, of lesser importance, is Promaster a good brand? All I see anywhere in Mannfroto, never Promaster. If anyone has any advice regarding this particular tripod, Promaster in general, or other good models I should look at (less than $200), I'm all ears.

Thank you all very much,

Rob


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 25, 2013)

I use a 3-way for the simple reason that adjusting one axis won't screw up the other two.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 25, 2013)

I used ball heads exclusively for many, many years before getting my first 3 way geared head, and they served me very well for everything, including landscapes.  I never had a problem with them for those uses at all.

That said, I've come to really like working with my 3 way geared head for its ability to get VERY precise composition and framing - MUCH better than working with a ball head, though I still use the ball heads for a lot of what I do.  If I had to pick one or the other though, I'd pick the 3 way geared head.

One of my tripods is a Promaster T325P carbon fiber that I picked up specifically for the light weight.  It's been a good tripod for me over the past couple of years I've had it.  No complaints and no problems.  I wouldn't have a problem recommending it.


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 25, 2013)

Ive never used a geared head, only a ball head, but I shoot 99% landscapes and have never had an issue keeping it level. 

As for promaster, they always struck me as a cheapish brand, but if your not going to be hard on your gear it shouldnt matter. I beat the crap out of my tripods and went through three cheaper ones before dropping $1k on a Gitzo.


----------



## Patrice (Feb 25, 2013)

Ball head - good.
Fluid head - good.
Geared head - good.
3 way simple clamp head - good.

There is no realistic way for anyone here to recommend what _you_ should buy. Everyone will have their preferred tools and that is all they can say. You will have to go to a store and try out the various options and decide for yourself. That is what most of us have done.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 25, 2013)

ok.....heres my dumb question.....can you pan with a ballhead?IE:Will it remain on a level plane through 120 degrees (for example)?


----------



## Buckster (Feb 25, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ok.....heres my dumb question.....can you pan with a ballhead?IE:Will it remain on a level plane through 120 degrees (for example)?


Yes.


----------

